# 컨퍼런스



## jakartaman

요즘 한국에 외래어/외국어들이 참 많이 쓰입니다. 혹시 컨퍼런스(conference)라는 단어도 흔히 쓰이는 지 알고 싶습니다.
특히 고등학생, 대학생들도 알고 있는 단어인지 궁금합니다.


----------



## Superhero1

2음절의 회의라는 단어를 굳이 놔두고 (국어 발음상)4음절의 컨퍼런스로 흔히 사용될 이유가 없어 보입니다.

만약에 실제 대화에서 '큰일이네, 컨퍼런스 있는데' 라고 하면 100에 90은 '뭐라고?'라고 반문할 것 같습니다. (아마 저도 그럴 것 같습니다.) 그러나 영문에서 conference를 접하면 '회의'를 의미한다는 사실을 영어를 조금이라도 공부했던 사람들은 알고 있을 겁니다. 토익 기본 단어에 conference가 빈번히 등장하기도 하고, 고등학교 영어에서도 필수 단어이면서 제법 쉬운 단어에 속하죠..


----------



## jakartaman

감사합니다. 잘 안쓴다는 말씀이시군요.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

Most Koreans would've heard the word, but not necessarily know what that really means. But the word 컨퍼런스, when uttered Korean way, gives me an impression that it's something pompous and "international" in nature.


----------

